# hi newbie here again lol



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Im rob ive been a member here for yrs and just got back online thought i'd share a pic with you all TC Rob
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v67/chevy263/models/101_0177.jpg


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Thats a cool Hot Rod inside there :thumbsup: alittle trim paint around the outside of the garage door and it would seem realistic. Nice work, a person can actually see the inside wall 2x4's.


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Garage ain't cluttered enough. Reminds me... oh crap.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Steve244 said:


> Garage ain't cluttered enough. Reminds me... oh crap.


Yeah, no toolboxes, refridgerator, shop vac and so on. Great start! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The inside of that garage looks very familiar! If the outside were white with black trim, I'd think I were home. 

Great work!


----------

